# How to make a perfume last longer??



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought some Harajuku Lovers Baby recently because I adored the scent in the store. Problem is, I can't get it to last longer than a half hour! Does anyone have any tips to make perfume last (short of dousing it all over)?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2010)

If the scent you like is also available in body products (i.e. lotion, shower gel) - layering the scent can really help it last longer.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 4, 2010)

i was told a long time ago that when you spray your perfume on your wrist or on your neck to not rub it in .. when you do that it conceals it and doesnt give it room to grow during the day! i hope that helps!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_If the scent you like is also available in body products (i.e. lotion, shower gel) - layering the scent can really help it last longer._

 
Or you can use an unscented lotion or Vaseline on your pulse points with the perfume layered on top to help it last.
Like Rach said, layering is key!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_If the scent you like is also available in body products (i.e. lotion, shower gel) - layering the scent can really help it last longer._

 
I like that idea! I'll go to Sephora to see if they have a lotion as well. Thanks! =)


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Or you can use an unscented lotion or Vaseline on your pulse points with the perfume layered on top to help it last.
Like Rach said, layering is key!_

 
That's a good idea too! I think I'll actually try this one tomorrow since it won't cost anything!  =)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

make your own scented lotion, squirt some into some unscented just before you apply it. works!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 7, 2010)

Layering your perfume definitely helps. If you don't have the official perfume moisturiser, just use a nice unscented moisturiser or body buttter.

Always put perfume on clean skin, & exfoliate once a week - arms, pulse point etc.

This is what I do:-

-Shower & pat dry (whilst keeping skin slightly damp)
-Rub moisturiser onto arms from wrist to elbow (unscented) & neck
-Let it sink in for a few minutes
-Spray perfume in sweep from wrist to inner elbow & another spray on neck

This helps my perfume last all day - even the pesky ones that seem to disappear quickly (usually the fruity ones on me).

Also remember that although some perfumes seem to disappear that they may still be there, you may just not smell it - get a friend to help you identify the fragrances that are still there.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i was told a long time ago that when you spray your perfume on your wrist or on your neck to not rub it in .. when you do that it conceals it and doesnt give it room to grow during the day! i hope that helps!_

 
I've read that you shouldn't rub your wrists together like many do because that crushes the molecules in the perfume and thereby makes the scent faint faster.

But yeah, whatever the reason, don't rub.


----------



## glamscientist (Mar 23, 2010)

it's my experience that the HL scents don't stay on period!  I just have the bottles lookin' pretty now.  no use


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 23, 2010)

Spray the perfume on your hair.  Sort of spray above your head and let it fall...seriously!  Anyone who frequented the clubs when you could smoke in them knows that the hair holds the smell of smoke the longest.  Change your clothes etc but you will still smell the smoke in your hair until you really wash it out.  Same idea here...spray the hair!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2010)

^^I have to concur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cousin taught me to do this when I was just 17 - she was in her 30s and she always - and I mean ALWAYS - smelt beautiful! As she walked past she would leave a waft of whatever fragrance she was wearing in her wake and people would comment as she walked by; she swore it was because she was spraying it in her hair, just a light mist, and she smelt gorgeous all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I do it too and it definitely makes the scent linger for much longer!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Mar 23, 2010)

Gwen S. should have made lotions for the HL perfumes.  I happen to love the G scent, but feel the same way, that it does not last.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Spray the perfume on your hair.  Sort of spray above your head and let it fall...seriously!  Anyone who frequented the clubs when you could smoke in them knows that the hair holds the smell of smoke the longest.  Change your clothes etc but you will still smell the smoke in your hair until you really wash it out.  Same idea here...spray the hair!!_

 
But be careful about spraying perfume in your hair, because the alcohol in perfume is drying.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_If the scent you like is also available in body products (i.e. lotion, shower gel) - layering the scent can really help it last longer._

 

I agree with MzzRach.  Spray it in the air, and step into it so most of your body catches the mist. Or you can dab a bit on your wrist, nape of the neck, and behind the ear.  To keep the scent on the wrist, layer it with lotion of similar scent to make it longer lasting.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_But be careful about spraying perfume in your hair, because the alcohol in perfume is drying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True alcohol is drying.  That's why I spray above my head and let it fall so you just get very small amounts all over your hair.  I've never had any problems and I do that daily and have been for many years!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 26, 2010)

i use lotion, but not the exact same scent. i find most of the perfumed lotion does not leave the skin as soft as regular lotions do. i find a similar scent to layer with.  i also spray on the nape of my neck, on the bottom of my hair line. this way it does not damage my hair but it does stay. what someone said was true, it lasts much longer than you will notice, so do not over spray right away.. other people probably smell it on you still.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 26, 2010)

Unless you spray so much in ur hair that ur choking people as u walk by them it's not going to dry ur hair out. I do it all the time, one spray at the top of ur head is enough. You can also spray ur brush lightly and brush it through ur hair.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_Unless you spray so much in ur hair that ur choking people as u walk by them it's not going to dry ur hair out. I do it all the time, one spray at the top of ur head is enough. You can also spray ur brush lightly and brush it through ur hair._

 
yea, that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think the underneath my hair thing is just something i like to do.. though that area is warmer so to me it makes it smell stronger.

i'm a smoker, so to be honest that's all my hair will smell like at the end of the day anyway.


----------



## miss_dre (Mar 26, 2010)

I've read that spraying your perfume when you get out of the shower, right after toweling off, helps the smell last longer! That's what I do usually and I find that it helps. I've also read that the scents usually travel upwards, so spraying some on the back of your knees (I'm assuming this would only be practical if you're wearing a skirt or shorts), the small of your back, etc will help it I guess linger on for longer? Don't know for sure about that second one, but the first tip usually works well for me!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Spray the perfume on your hair.  Sort of spray above your head and let it fall...seriously!  Anyone who frequented the clubs when you could smoke in them knows that the hair holds the smell of smoke the longest.  Change your clothes etc but you will still smell the smoke in your hair until you really wash it out.  Same idea here...spray the hair!!_

 

I've heard about this, but what about roll-on and applicator wand perfumes? Could you just apply them to the back of your neck/your forehead?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I've heard about this, but what about roll-on and applicator wand perfumes? Could you just apply them to the back of your neck/your forehead?_

 
the back of your neck really does work well..
as for wrists, i found that it wears off a lot from washing hands..


----------



## Kragey (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_the back of your neck really does work well..
as for wrists, i found that it wears off a lot from washing hands.._

 


I tried it out this morning with Haus of Gloi's Moon Dog sample...it's still there!


----------

